# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  What's the scariest dream you ever had?

## Raetin

I want to know what's the scariest dream you ever had, lucid or not.  Zombie Apocalypse?  Scary japanese ghost girl?  You tell me.

----------


## fOrceez

The scariest dream I've probably had in a while was a dream where I wasn't lucid at first, but then transitioned into an FA and then got lucid from this dark, dark presence at my doorway. I got dressed and then teleported to the hallway infront of my bedroom and looked to the right of me, into the bathroom. 
Standing there was my brother, but the darkest of auras was radiating from him, like pure fear. He started walking towards me and then i remembered that this was just a dream, i pushed him back a bit using telekinesis but it only pushed him back a few inches. Then he continued walking at me and i woke up due to fear o_o scared the shit out of me, though.

----------


## Binsk

Well, this wasn't so much scary in general as it wash shocking and made my heart jump. It was a long time ago, so I only remember the rough idea. I wasn't actually in the dream, I was watching it, but I KNEW I was watching it while watching it (yet it still wasn't lucid, odd as it is). 

It involved this girl, I would say mid to late teens and this weird monster that was a mix of a dog, dragon, and shark. That is the best I can describe it, but it looked really creepy. In the dream they were actually quite friendly so the dream had nothing bad going on at the moment and in the dream I was "sitting back" watching, almost like a movie. It was inside an old drafty building at night with a storm going outside, and I remember that they were both on the run together from something, hiding and starving to death. The girl mentioned she was hungry and instantly the friendly beast turned on her and quite literally tore her to pieces with enough blood and screaming to jar me awake wondering what the frig my brain threw that at me for. Before that, it had been over 5 years since my last nightmare, and it has been around 1-2 years since that one. I had trouble falling asleep after that, as the image was still extremely vivid in my head and kept popping into my mind. -.-" Thank goodness it has since faded. 

Though it may not sound too extremely scary to some, it was the complete shock of the moment and so completely unexpected and gruesome that it is one of the worst experiences I have had.

----------


## Raetin

> Well, this wasn't so much scary in general as it wash shocking and made my heart jump. It was a long time ago, so I only remember the rough idea. I wasn't actually in the dream, I was watching it, but I KNEW I was watching it while watching it (yet it still wasn't lucid, odd as it is). 
> 
> It involved this girl, I would say mid to late teens and this weird monster that was a mix of a dog, dragon, and shark. That is the best I can describe it, but it looked really creepy. In the dream they were actually quite friendly so the dream had nothing bad going on at the moment and in the dream I was "sitting back" watching, almost like a movie. It was inside an old drafty building at night with a storm going outside, and I remember that they were both on the run together from something, hiding and starving to death. The girl mentioned she was hungry and instantly the friendly beast turned on her and quite literally tore her to pieces with enough blood and screaming to jar me awake wondering what the frig my brain threw that at me for. Before that, it had been over 5 years since my last nightmare, and it has been around 1-2 years since that one. I had trouble falling asleep after that, as the image was still extremely vivid in my head and kept popping into my mind. -.-" Thank goodness it has since faded. 
> 
> Though it may not sound too extremely scary to some, it was the complete shock of the moment and so completely unexpected and gruesome that it is one of the worst experiences I have had.



Next time you dream, try finding that creature and ask why it did that, it probably might give you a stupid answer, but I would of done that.

----------


## Binsk

Hm... I have never thought of trying it. I never wanted to see that thing again, but if I can become lucid I think I will give that a shot. Thanks for the idea.  :smiley:

----------


## lawilahd

My scariest dream is one I remember from about 5-7 years ago, where there was some wierd looking man, who had the face of a half-mosquitoe with lack of better words to describe him. He was able to use mind control to make people move in the dreams including me, and he kept trying to make me move into pools of lava and I struggled with his control with all my life, fearing death as I wasn't lucid. The wierd thing is he came to my house way later on in the dream and apparently my mom made him apologize and told me there was nothing to be afraid of anymore. now that I think about it, it wasn't really scary, rather very wierd.

----------


## Raetin

> My scariest dream is one I remember from about 5-7 years ago, where there was some wierd looking man, who had the face of a half-mosquitoe with lack of better words to describe him. He was able to use mind control to make people move in the dreams including me, and he kept trying to make me move into pools of lava and I struggled with his control with all my life, fearing death as I wasn't lucid. The wierd thing is he came to my house way later on in the dream and apparently my mom made him apologize and told me there was nothing to be afraid of anymore. now that I think about it, it wasn't really scary, rather very wierd.



Lol, I found it funny that your mom made him apologize to you.

----------


## Pandabear

I don't know! I've died many times in my dreams..

My first Lucid dream, I dreamed when I was a kid, was very scary. There was a cop and a plate, which tried to kill me. Gosh, the little girl I was, she was so afraid!

Another nightmare was, that I was going to fly. We came too late, and had to drive home again. I turned on the TV, and saw that the plane we were going to fly with, was crashed, and there was blood in the ocean and everything were red! When I woke up, I was so close to throw up. I can't handle blood, it makes me sick. 

Uhm yeah, this month I've had a lot dreams about armageddon.  :Sad: 

Whoa, I hate nightmares.

----------


## Lizh

it must have been when jason from friday da 13th was trying to kiil me.
u know that trrick when u put 2 hands on somones head and make the crushed egg sound?
well jason would do that and that would kill u.
when he got me (this was bfor i knew lucidity existed), i struggled to get out, and i could feel myself wriggling in my bed.
i could tell i was dreaming so i just let him kill me and that woke me up

----------


## siuol

-zombie children?: im older now, but in this dream i was a toddler again for some reason. i was with my mom when i went to a party at my friend toms house. she put me in the basement to talk to his parents, and i stayed in there behind a child proof gate with some other kids my age. i didnt know these kids but in this dream i was little and i didnt care. the kids were all quiet and huddled except for one kid in the corner. "Hi, my name is Be..." "SHHHHH!!!!". for the first time i looked at the lone child. the whites of his eyes had a sickly yellow tint to them and black pupils., he had black hair and was unnaturally pale. His blood was black, and dripping from his mouth like drool. he took strained breaths and looked up. if i could describe this kid in one word it would be rotting. he walked over and the kids were silent, unsure of what he would do. and he grabbed one, and started bitting his head. the other children screamed as the monster child bit into the kids head, taking out chunks and sending a spout of red blood out. then i woke up.

-The serial killer: last one for this post. walking through the woods alone. its not really dark, but its dreary and eerily quiet. then i start to notice the trees, or more specifically what was on them. someone had been nailing fingernails, toenails, toes, the ends of fingers, eyelids, and other various bits of flesh and organs to the trees. then as i looked i noticed a dirty, creepy old man standing conspicuously in between the trees staring at me unblinkingly. "hey kid, watch out, someone has been killing in this part of the woods, i just found a body, want to see it?" its a dream, so for some reason i go with him without uttering a word. we go into the forest, and the trees thin a little. then lying on the ground is a mutilated corpse, the bottom part missing, entrails pouring out, a look of horror on the face as flys landed in the gaping mouth to lay maggots. i could only say "who would do this" and looked back at the man. at that point he gave me the biggest, most sinister smile, and blew out his lantern. yea thats when i woke up. 

Took those from my dj, I have one post I put my nightmares on and those are probably the two worst.

----------


## RXC573

Even in crazy situations in my dreams, I am not usually afraid. Once, I have died, but didn't feel afraid when it happened. 
Back on topic. Last night, I was chased through the woods by a werewolf man and a bald vampire guy. I got my parents to help me, and we got into a fight. However, when the vampire got stabbed in the head by a piece of metal, a huge amount of thick, dark blood started spurting out.(usually in my dreams, people dont get bloody, so this freaked me out)

----------


## Puffin

There's two that come to mind. The first (DJ entry here) was a non-lucid in which I was held down by an invisible force and received long cuts from a knife. It was an ncredibly painful, agonizing and realistic feeling, like a papercut but five times as big and the receiving of the cuts were drawn-out and slow. The second one was a lucid; I'd used dream control previously in the dream but then things just went downhill. Again I was held down, but this time I felt a wire being laced through the skin on my back. I didn't want to type up the entry.

----------

